# Heat issue



## bluntfullofkush2 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm growing in a 4'x4'x6'5" grow box, and I'm having a real issue with the heat.. I'm using 1200 watts two 400 watt hps and a 400 watt t5 florescent light. Already have a 450cfm inline fan along with my corban filter with my fan booster on the outside of the box to help exhaust the air out the window.. I don't have anything growing right now wanted to make some improvements to the room it's in and getting everything in order before my seeds get here.. and good thing I'm not, cause the temps get up to 105° :holysheep: .. I got the room sealed up now and the temps in there stays in 70's however, the box is not getting rid of the heat that's being given off from the lights.. please help someone, all I can think of to do is add another fan and filter, and I really can't afford it


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 29, 2013)

Are these lights in air cooled hoods???  
Those booster fans are junk. If anything n you want to use it. Use it to push some cool air in. 
Maybe think of be ridding the t5s. As there just adding to the heat 
Just a thought. 

If they are air cooled. N I have a window to exhaust out. Go filter duct hood duct hood duct fan duct window. That fan should keep that tent cool n 2 400's

LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

i'm trying to figure where 105 is coming from as i run a 1k not cooled it almost same space adn am running mid 70's with a 435cfm

where is your grow space in an attic? 

are you venting out the side top, or the actual top of the box

any pics of this set up


----------



## bluntfullofkush2 (Jul 29, 2013)

I will send the pics to my email and upload when I get home.. however,I am venting out of the side, at the top of the grow box.. 
LH, I was thinking bout getting rid of the t5 and getting a small box for clones and mothers cause it won't fit in the one I have now.. and no they're not air cooled been debating on them aswell but thought that it wouldn't be enough room for it


----------



## bluntfullofkush2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ps.
Imma do a test run with jus the two hps light on and post the results when I post the pics


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

also disconnect the carbon filter unless it's really needed atm and 450 should be right there at your exhaust port inside the box right? 


where is the space?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you have a fan ( oscillating ) on the bottom. 
N you can always put your filter on the exhaust side of things too. 
LH.


----------



## bluntfullofkush2 (Jul 29, 2013)

im sorry but I cannot unhook the filter NE.GUY, I had a real problem a few months ago with the smell being the first thing u smell when you walk through the front door.. since then I put up a new ceiling and silicone all the corners, and lil to say, that worked with the smell going upstairs but, I don't want the basement to smell like it either.. So exhausting it out the window  is my only option, and a filter is my only option given that  the neighbers house is only a cars width in distance away. Don't even use the driveway its so narrow... like I promised here are the pics ill give the temps after I let it run for a few hours to see what the temps do with the t5 off


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 29, 2013)

Why so far from window ????
If you move your tent closer shorten n tighten up that ducting you will probably see a difference. 
Forcing some cool air in from lower ports will help too. Along with an osculating fan. 
LH.


----------



## bluntfullofkush2 (Jul 29, 2013)

the plugs are on the other side of the room... I can use an extention cord and move it closer to the window.. try that out tomorrow if the temps are still high with the t5 off.. do that in the morning I guess


----------



## bluntfullofkush2 (Jul 29, 2013)

oh yeah, I do have a 4"fan that im not using.. think that will be ok for fresh air


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 29, 2013)

I remembered my old screen name, sooooo it wont have "2" @ the end of it now lol


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 29, 2013)

4"fan ??? Like a desk clip fan. 
10-16" osculating would be lil better. N opening a port n flap,or two will def help. 
Keep the air always moving. 

I went to liquidation world n got a 36" tower fan for 30$. Put it in the corner. I like it it saves space good blow on her n quiet

I thought that name sounded familiar lol. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 29, 2013)

no, its an old booster that I had for a while.. use that to bring aire in?? maybe hopefully?? I jus spent $400 0n seeds and really don't have the extra money.. im willing to get rid of the t5 as my father want to start up a grow next month and I will supply him with clones.. and why 400 on seeds, I wouldn't have to buy any mor for almost 3 years since I can clone better now .. but I do and will see something that makes me want to only buy that strain lol


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol. Well. Your gonna have Togo out n spend just a lil more n get a fan for air movement 

Must have a lot of strains commin 
LH


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 29, 2013)

I found a few fans on ebay under a 100 that I feel will do the job in connection with the one I have already... and yea I will have a nice amount coming in... around 80 or so.. most of them being freebies and im really going to be paying for around 6-7 strains.. cali connection, humbolt seeds greenhouse, barney and nirvana, and an auto strain that was cheap and decided to try it out while the other plants get big enough to clone... I think imam end up having to get a new grow box for my mother and clones cause I really like to play around in the breeding and think I got some real winners with the picks that ive chosen


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 29, 2013)

the lights been on for about 2 hours, im guessing that its been on long enough.. after I check my temps and use my vape pen, post wht the temps are...JusBlaze


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

It appears to me that you have this set up so you are pushing the air.  IMO, you are going to have a lot better luck if you pull the air out of the tent. Negative pressure will also do a whole lot to help control the odor.

The booster fan may well be obstructing the larger fan. 

I would remove the T5. 

You may have to go with air cooled hoods to be cool enough.  They come in all sizes.  If room is limited, go with cool tubes.

However, first thing I would do is locate the fan so it is outside the tent and pulling the air from the tent rather than push it through.  See if that helps your temps.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 30, 2013)

The temps are still to high even with the t5 off, like 95° hot. 
Hempgoddess, I'm pulling the air out of the box and it do have a negative pressure in there, it's just getting the heat out effectively


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 30, 2013)

Have you moved and shortened your ducting. Pulling tight. 
Do you now have a osculating fan on floor moving air around.???
These will play factors in heat as well. 

As thg pointed out remove the fan. It will give heat off too. 

LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 30, 2013)

Haven't did it yet,I will today tho, waiting on a friend come by to help move the box.. everything is out of the way already


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

think she is saying move it toward the window outside the tent? and that carbon filter till needed kils ya


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 31, 2013)

Since I moved the tent, with 3 lights on, it gets up to 102.. I turned one of and will see what it get upto.. this really got me frustrated and a lil upset.. get you all pics either later on tonight or tomorrow


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 31, 2013)

I would not even bother with the t5's in there they are just adding to the heat. Bulbs n ballast. 
Has the fan been removed n put on outside of tent.do you have an osculating fan blowing around. 
What are your temps in basement. How many ports are open to bring in fresh air. 
Also if you are in a 4x4 1 400w n the t5's won't be enough.  Need the 2 400w or a 600w or 1k. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes I took the fan out, it's on the out side.. I already had an oscillating fan in they.. and I have two 400 watt lights and a 400 watt t5... temps in basement stays around 75.. oh yea,I did turn off the t5 after I seen what the temps went upto.. all the light are off now to let it cool off, see how 2 do tomorrow


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 31, 2013)

One more thing, the room is around 34 square feet, and today I confirmed that my fan is 400 cfm.. Will that make a difference??


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 31, 2013)

The space your tent is in has nothing to do with it. 
Plus that's sqft of the room you would want cubic feet since the fan is rated in cubic feet minute. 
But your tent is 104 cubic feet. 
So your fan should remove all the air in that then 3 times a minute 
Easily cooling the tent. Into at least 80's. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe with the filter off.. I wonder if they have cool tube for dual bulbs.. thinking filter to fan to lights to the window???


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 31, 2013)

why take your filter off? sorry im high


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 31, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> The space your tent is in has nothing to do with it.
> Plus that's sqft of the room you would want cubic feet since the fan is rated in cubic feet minute.
> But your tent is 104 cubic feet.
> So your fan should remove all the air in that then 3 times a minute
> ...




No I was saying it possibly will cool the tent if the filter was off..with it being sent through the window I gotta have a filter


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 31, 2013)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Maybe with the filter off.. I wonder if they have cool tube for dual bulbs.. thinking filter to fan to lights to the window???



I do believe they do. And it's not hard to diy mount a socket in one. 
Honestly I'd go 2 cool tubes so you can light the tent even. 

It should go if you had air cooled lights. 
Filter - ducting - lights- ducting (out tent)- fan - ducting ( out window) 
So tent air goin threw filter threw lights out tent out window. Fresh clean air

Now you can also run ducting from windo to tent. For a passive fresh air. N take filter off n stick it on blowing end n exhaust into basement. 

LH.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 31, 2013)

ok I read post, so ya 16" fans 3 around room and tent, tent closer to window. distance of pipe exshaust is running threwit looses ventint gusto, pull nott push like thg says. put a ac in the room not tent, the room. whenlights are on if u can open tent a bit to let fresh air in and just spray smelly stuff. don't grow in the summer but if you do beware of heat issues cld wipe ya out


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 31, 2013)

The cheapest one I seen its 213 on eBay. No lol and no to the a.c.aswell imma make something work, what,I have no idea


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 31, 2013)

Post pics up of the "move"
LH


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

just a fyi. 
You'll need the length in feet, the width in feet, and the height in feet. With those, multiply them all together, as length (in feet) x width (in feet) x height (in feet) = volume in cubic feet.

look on craig.list .com for a a/c probally find one free or close to it imo i'd just throw it on the floor newar the tent inlet and not worry about putting it in a window as that is what i was going to do rather then get a 300$ indoor pone that still is supposed to be vented

and ya pics. defiantly drop the carbon filter till you absolutely need it  in flowering, I use a c03 maker to mask smell (ozone) 70$ from htg fills a 2k sq room an hour smell like just after a fresh rain even in a stinky basement 

how big is that room the tent is in

whats inside the tent look like?



if room temp is 75 then tent should be to that's how mine runs unless i put in a/c duct on hot days


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry guys, had to get a new phone so I wasn't able to take pics till today. . I will have them up later. .. 
as far as the size of the room, it's 4'x4'x6 inna half feet.  75$ you say???imma look into that next month. . How do it work??


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 7, 2013)

heres the pics.. not sure wht the temps will get up to with the filter off... with it on it got up to 100, I can let you all know later today.. im glad I got time to fix everything before I start up my grow.. imam look on ebay for a co3 maker like I said u use... but imam need a lil more info on how they work


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

I would tighten up that ducting to the window. Shorten it make it taunt and support it.
An other option is a 36" cool tube. Easy to add socket too 
N I do believe they come dual ad well. 

Where do u set your thermometer 
I like to use the dual in and out. Place it lil under half way up. And have the out cord level with plants. 

I just don't understand how your hitting 100 with 2 400w. 
LH.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

hxxp://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=350780201642&cmd=VIDESC

hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_pg_1_3?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acool+tube+reflector&keywords=cool+tube+reflector&ie=UTF8&qid=1375924078

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydrofarm-reflectors-c-1254_338_588.html

hxxp://www.horticulturesource.com/grow-lights-lighting-systems-fixtures-movers-ballasts-sockets-reflectors-components-c21/reflectors-hoods-shields-parts-s24/

I definitely suggest looking into these before a Co3machine 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 7, 2013)

I checked out the link I wouldn't be able to Get any of those. . I seen ozones on eBay pretty cheap?? Do they work what do you think about there use??


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

I've personally never used one. There was a guy on here who did. But when the dank got dank it couldn't combat the smell good enough. 

If you can drop 70-80$ on one of those save some more n drop em on air cooled hoods. 

This is my concern. Your temps 100+. Removing the filter lets say brings you down 10-15 degrees. Your still 85-90 degrees. When your temps get hotter it's gonna get hotter n you have no absolutely no play with heat. 

Air cooled hoods will do what u need n that's contain n exit the heat quickly from your room. 
I use to use a 170 or a 200 cfm with 1 400w in a 2x4 and was able to use a fan speed with it and a filter as well. 
Smell for u at this time. No concern heat yes big concern. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 7, 2013)

The one I seen was 45$ on eBay..imma try something tomorrow and hopefully that will work...make it tighter and see if I can get that negative pressure back in the box


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

That shouldn't be hard having neg pressure in that tent with that fan. 
Can that fan even cool 1 400w??
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea it can. .. see I was trying what hempgoddess had told me to try. . Putting the fan on the outside of the box. .. Since then don't really get that kind of pressure. . Imma put it back in there and do something's to the Window. . I think air is coming back in through the cracks, I jus have a board there with a whole cut out. . The glass isn't fully out but imma try to take it out by removing a bar from it and taking it out see how that do me. .. I still gotta get some soil when I'm ready to start up early next month


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 8, 2013)

What's that filter rated for ?? 
I don't recommend u putting it back in. You got like 2-3' max ducting from fan to filter. 
If u can't get the walls to suck in with filter on take off. Of you can't get walks to suck in with filter off then I'm stumped. 
Disconnect the exhaust portion b4 fiddling with window. Cuz if no neg pressure then the window ain't gonna help. 

Sry to say this yet again. I don't see an oscillating fan in the bottom. Nor any ports along bottom for passive intake. The one flap looks kinda open. These will effect heat. 

I can always exhaust it into your basement and bring fresh air from outside via window. If cooler. 
But if u not getting neg pressure this wont wrk. Lol. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea I have a fan in the, jus can't see it from the pic is in the corner.. The filter is rated for upto 450cfm and there are three vents at the bottom.. I've had negative pressure before I placed the fan on the outside so imma just try and see what happen


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 10, 2013)

Get her figured.??????
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 10, 2013)

Down to 90 since I've added the booster back to it. . May jus see if I can find a floor model ac unit. . Will jus need it for like 2 months. . So I'm still working on solutions


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 10, 2013)

U 100% sure that fan is 400+ cfm. 
It should not need a boaster to aid in the cooling. 
I pulled my 16 CFLs out veg cab. 2x3x4 n added in 400. Foaled down to 275w
I have a 170 exhaust. Basement is 75-78. Room at ment is 80. 
Something ain't adding up. 
It's a stable 85 on 400w. If I didn't break my cool tube I could drop that 5-9 degrees. But 275 is enough. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 10, 2013)

Im sure. . It have 400cfm next to where it tells the volts and watts


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I dunno what to say. 
That's just wack. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 11, 2013)

Smmfh I'm at a lost to lol


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 11, 2013)

Just thought if this. Your exhaust blowing cleanly out window or just into the window sil n the window open a bit. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 11, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Just thought if this. Your exhaust blowing cleanly out window or just into the window sil n the window open a bit.
> LH.





Ya that so I know that's part of the problem but the Window is blocked by three bars and I don't have the tool to take them off. . I'll take a pic of the screw bolt lol and post it up


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 11, 2013)

Disconnect the duct to the window n see if you get neg pressure. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh I got negative pressure now,  jus the heat still to high


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 11, 2013)

How did you obtain this neg pressure. Lol. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 12, 2013)

Placing the fan on the inside lol that's gotta I had it at first with out the filter may I add. .. I really need to get this window out so it won't have any   restrictions on air flow. . It wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't for the bars and I have no way of taking them off


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 12, 2013)

Then use the window for fresh air since its open some n exhaust into another room   If you can't into another room n your furnace is downstairs n happens to be on recirculating air through out the house then exhaust into basement. 
Pulling fresh air from your window. 

What do temps get to at night?? Outdoors. Lol. 
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 13, 2013)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Ya that so I know that's part of the problem but the Window is blocked by three bars and I don't have the tool to take them off. . I'll take a pic of the screw bolt lol and post it up


what is it one of the little screws with the dot in center? they sell most them tips at the hardware store 

sounds like u in jail didn;t know u could grow in there


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 14, 2013)

my only choice is to vent out of the window and yea, since this is a really old house, it have them damn raideator heaters boiler .. I do want to bring air in from outside, but I still gotta get the glass out first. last night the temps got down to a cool 55*.. not suppose to get that many more hot days they said. the basement its self stays around 75* but much cooler during the fall and winter... heres how these bars and the outside of the window look.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 14, 2013)

I see I see. 
You gots a "security" or one way screw. 

Here's my favorite method. I use a center punch placed on the sloped portion( as close to the outer edge of screw head as possible) of the one way and rap repeatly with a hammer. Once the the head makes a few turns and rises above the surface, just use the vise grips to grab the head and complete the unscrewing. This method works on the flat headed ones that are flush with surface and hardest to remove. Just remember to direct the fast raps to "walk" the screw, no hard blows needed. A hard blow can cause the punch to slip and mar the work. This method has never failed me.

LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I got it off. . Got the system running and I will have details layer on today. .. I Was gifted some jedi kush seeds and so ready to stay them up... After I get everything all set,  imma take a last pic of the whole setup


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 14, 2013)

IMHO run your lights at night. Be alot cooler
LH.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 14, 2013)

nice good work!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 14, 2013)

The temps are at 87 now better then the lady temps. . But yeah I did want to run them at night anyway. .. Start Up my seeds later next week. . By the time it ready to flower things should be really fine. ... jusBlaze


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 16, 2013)

So were do you stand now dude. 
You ever get a chance to run that at night. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 16, 2013)

Yea I did. . I thought I had posted that lol oh well. . It had for up to 85-87°.. still higher then what I want it to be, they will still suffer in there I think.

Here's a list of the order I had placed today. . My last order didn't go through.. back trotted to confirm that I was making a purchase but I don't really answer 1800 numbers,  this time there name piped up and I picked up lol

Product: T H Seeds Chocolate Chunk
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Price: $70.11

Product: T H Seeds Da Purps
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Price: $54.52

Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Chemdawg
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
Quantity: 1
Price: $59.98

Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Bubba Kush REGULAR
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Price: $85.97

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Price: $46.73

Product: Nirvana Seeds Bubblelicious Autoflowering
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
Quantity: 1
Price: $40.50

Product: Sativa Seeds Haze #1
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Price: $31.15

Product: Nirvana Seeds Blue Mystic
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Price: $24.92

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Samsara Seeds Punky Lion
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 Delicious Seeds Critical Jack Herer
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #3 World of Seeds Medical Collection Afghan Kush x Yumbolt
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #4 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #4
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #5 Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #5
Price: $0.00

Product: T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
Quantity: 4
Product Code: S016
Price: $0.00

Product: T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
Quantity: 2
Product Code: S016
Price: $0.00

Product: Humboldt Seed Organization Pineapple Kush
Quantity: 4
Product Code: HUMN151
Price: $0.00


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice list. 
Can u bring air from the windo into the bottom of the tent "passive". N out the other side of window exhaust out at night temps cooler should help bringing in the night temps. N not just you basement temps. 

On further note u could have put 2-3 of those strains off for a couple months n used it to pay for a cool tube of cooled hood. N have the proper conditions 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 17, 2013)

Imma use my 4 inch booster fan to being air in.  Jus haven't felt like filling wroth the Window again. . And I been looking in to them cool tube. . Can they be put on a magnetic ballast? Nothing can unhook from the ballast


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes they can be. 
Booster fan may aid in the bringing in but not a hole hell of allot. Most to all the sucking in to the tent will be from negative pressure or I guess on the "passive" intake. 
That cool tube will drop temp 5-10 degrees. In that range. 
There handy lil units in times of trouble. 
LH.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys,  for my grow up and running and started up my journal check me out sometime


----------



## rickyjack9 (Mar 17, 2014)

HERE YEE HEAT LESS  ok ok ok. I see my experience with heat will help.
as stated several places on the internet, put your hood fans/coolers BEFORE
the bulb. this creates positive pressure, while pulling out causes negative pressure.
At first I didn't believe it. BUT since I put the inline duct fan before the bulb, I have had to turn off my top room outlet fan, and both my bottom I/p fans and still can't get the 4 x 4 indoor room past 73 deg f. also Huge heat drop with new hortilux 1000 hps. wow. 
think my used bulb was worn out, infared, heater. growth was slow too. ok now.
seriously ductfan goes before the bulb. tell all about my experience. something to do with
positive pressure blowing all the heat in the hood out. neg pressure causes hot hood air to
stagnate in the low pressure corners. its true.  pos pressure causes all hot air out. This didnt seem right to me at first, but its an important amazing fact of hood cooling. pass the knowledge.
on my 1000hps hood I/p I put a 460 cfm centrifugal fan, (was too loud, but a cheap speed controller for $29 enabled variable speed, its set to minimum speed. I cant hear it).
now if we are not discussing cooling *hoods*, therefore rooms, then neg fan helps vent top air of course. I'll never have heat fears again. I now know the secret.
pos fan prior to bulb/input hood duct. in other words, its better to blow into a warm hood, than
pulling it out. the warm air heats up the hood/room too much. VITAL HOOD COOL FACTS.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 18, 2014)

Your "facts" sound a little flawed to me. I used a 6" flex duct with a 470cfm vortex fan at the outlet end and the lights and filter at the opposite end. My fan sat 10" from my 2 600w light hoods. I also had carbon filters connected to the lights by way of the flex hose and the 1 fan was able to keep both lights cool enough for me to put my hands on them. My room temps with lights on never got over 80f and typically ran around 75f. 

Besides that, a duct fan isn't going to move air out of a space because it doesn't have the ability to force air out by pressure. All it does is create a little wind. I had 2 duct fans that I used on my veg cabinets and had to connect clip on fans to the open doors, blowing fresh air in so that I could keep them cool enough as the duct fans couldn't pull enough air out of the cabinets to keep them cool. 

I don't know how your system is getting the results that you are stating, but if your centrifugal fan is too noisy then you have the wrong one, or its connected wrong. I had 3 vortex 470cfm fans and When I ran them at 75%, they were quiet and removed all the heat necessary.


----------

